
Google is locking people out of documents, and you should be worried - mkbkn
http://mashable.com/2017/10/31/google-docs-locking-people-out/#pMjlaEauZaq1
======
vectorEQ
people make derps in code, even google. if the content of said documents were
stolen then i'd say worry about it. but there is no indication this has
actually happened.

"This morning, we made a code push that incorrectly flagged a small percentage
of Google docs as abusive, which caused those documents to be automatically
blocked," -> can actually happen... not like they will duplicate all documents
of all users in some kind of test environment to test it before deployment,
that seems unreasonably resource intensive.

"Still, the incident raises important questions about the control Google Docs
users have over their own content" .... people with important or sensitive
documents ( and the tinfoil hat brigade) should host files on their own
machines always or accept the fact they are submitting to a third party which
can never guarante 100% access due to human error being involved in
processes...

"Nobody should be writing hate speech or death threats in their Google docs —
or anywhere." this scentence is completly random.... nothing is mentioned on
what exactly is the content which is being looked for by the algorithms, nor
any details are given about what kind of programatic error caused this, so
this is only speculation... :s

a lot of people seem to be getting really aggresive towards putting everything
in the online censorship / data theft / big evil coorporation bucket, but
really most things are just not that dark. not to say such things don't
happen, but there seems to be no indication here of anything like that.

